# mít v nohách



## Enquiring Mind

Tentokrat bych se chtěl zeptat na smysl obratu *mít v nohách* v následující souvislosti: 
"Díky také hostům, kteří nezačnou bez předchozí domluvy stěhovat nábytek a  nestrkají kabely od notebooků či nabíječek do zásuvek tak, aby  komplikovaly plynulost provozu. Většina obsluhujících kolegů a kolegyň  potvrdí, že *mají svůj podnik jak se říká v nohách *a jakýkoliv "klacek" v  cestě jim dokáže pořádně ztrpčit život... " http://www.lidovky.cz/dobra-chut.asp?c=A110812_124004_dobra-chut_glu

Tento obrat už znám z různých sportovních kontextů,  např. ... fotbalisté *mají v nohách* více než měsíc intenzivního tréninku..., hokejisté už *mají v nohách* 10 těžkých bitev..., cyklisté *mají v nohách *téměř kompletní Tour de France - to už "mají za sebou".  (The footballers, hockey-players, cyclists have over a month of intensive training/10 tough matches/almost the complete TdF _"behind them_" or "_under their belts".)

_ Další, spíš doslovný, význam je samozřejmě takový: "... procházíme pavilonem cyklistiky a to  připomíná, že prakticky všechny dnešní rámy se vyrábí v asi třech fabrikách v  Asii, a to od hypermarketových šméček po mašiny, které vás v Českém poháru  spolehlivě dovezou na bednu, _pokud to *máte v nohách*_. ("_if you have it in your legs_"). http://www.svetoutdooru.cz/clanek/?107445-kam-ten-outdoor-speje?

Zdá se mi však, že tady nesedí ani ten ani onen význam. Když obsluhující personál _má svůj podnik v nohách_, má to znamenat, že číšníci nebo servírky už znají rozestavení stolků nazpaměť, ani se nemusejí moc dívat, kam kráčejí, nebo rozumím špatně?

As always, thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## bibax

Nejde ani tak o to, že se nemusejí dívat, ale o to, že mají určitý rytmus chůze, aby minimalizovali fysickou námahu. Každý (ne)ušetřený krůček je po osmi hodinách znát. Každá změna jim rozhodí naučený rytmus, který _*mají v nohou*_ (ve skutečnosti v nervových spojeních). Znáš ten oblíbený filmový gag s lítacími dveřmi do kuchyně, kdy nějaký popleta změní frekvenci otevírání? Číšníci se pak mohou umlátit. 

Malá poznámka: spisovný jazyk používá tvar *nohou* pro lidské nohy. Je to zbytek starého duálu: na dvou nohou. Člověk stojí na nohou, stůl na čtyřech nohách.


----------



## jazyk

Není to tak jednoznačné. Přiručka používá slovo _spíše _a tento článek slovo _běžnější_.


----------



## bibax

V uvedeném článku jsou závažné chyby.


> Tento článek pojednává o rozdílnosti pravopisu těchto jmen, ...


To není otázka pravopisu. To by mohla studentka češtiny vědět.


> Všechna výše zmíněná pravidla platí také pro zdrobněliny těchto slov (ručka, ručička, nožka a nožička).


Neplatí. Na ručkou/ručičkou/nožkou/nožičkou jsem dosud neslyšel.


> Pozor! Tato pravidla neplatí pro ostatní párové části těla! Ta se skloňují klasicky podle vzorů, ke kterým náleží. Jedná se například o podstatná jména kolena, ramena, prsa, paže a kyčle.


Částečně platí: na kolenou, na ramenou, na prsou. A co to znamená skloňovat _klasicky_?

Vše, co jsi kdy četl o češtině, musíš brát kriticky. Včetně toho, co píše ÚJČ.


----------



## werrr

bibax said:


> Malá poznámka: spisovný jazyk používá tvar *nohou* pro lidské nohy. Je to zbytek starého duálu: na dvou nohou. Člověk stojí na nohou, stůl na čtyřech nohách.


Spisovný jazyk ovšem také připouští nespisovné tvary v ustálených spojeních, tak jsem trochu na pochybách, není-li lidové spojení "mít v nohách" přijatelné.


 Hodilo by se připomenout, že obdobná spojení jsou možná i pro jiné části těla, např. "mít v ruce", "mít v hrdle". Spojení "mít v nohou/nohách" je ovšem natolik výjimečné, že se užívá i tam, kde se vlastní nohy přímo nenamáhají. Waldemar Matuška a Helena Vondráčková tak mohli drze zpívat "v nohách mám už tisíc mil", a přitom se projíždět na koni. (Ostatně, má-li tisíc mil v nohách čtyřnohý kůň, proč používat duál? )


----------



## littledogboy

*Mít něco v nohách* - ustáleně se používá snad jedině ve významu "V nohách mám už 1000 mil", odtud tedy ti fotbalisté a hokejisté. V tom vašem příkladu, Enquiring Mind, jde o nápad dotyčného novináře, zřejmě podle *mít to v ruce*, tedy umět něco udělat zručně, zkušeně. Muscle memory.


----------



## littledogboy

<strong>Mít <em>něco </em>v nohách</strong> - ustáleně se používá snad jedině ve významu "V nohách mám už 1000 mil", odtud tedy ti fotbalisté a hokejisté. V tom vašem příkladu, Enquiring Mind, jde o nápad dotyčného novináře, zřejmě podle <strong>mít to v ruce</strong>, tedy umět něco udělat zručně, zkušeně. Muscle memory.


----------

